# Trapping



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

Anyone have any insight to any decent areas to catch raccoons ? Not looking to kill them or take anybody’s spots, just need a couple to train a couple of my hound pups with, and haven’t had much luck catching any. I’m in Spanish Fork, but I’m fine with driving a ways if needed


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Anywhere down around Utah Lake where you have thick brush. But don't be surprised if you catch a couple of skunks also.


----------



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

Critter said:


> Anywhere down around Utah Lake where you have thick brush. But don't be surprised if you catch a couple of skunks also.


Definitely wouldn’t be the first time lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In my neighborhood there are a number of skunks and raccoons. To get rid of the raccoons I placed a 2x6 between two trees about 4 feet off of the ground and then the live trap on the 2x6. It is high enough that the skunks can't get up on the board but the raccoons just climb up and into the trap. 

The only other thing that I have caught in it has been the neighbors "indoor" cat who according to her is never outside... She wondered how it got into the tap.


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

Gdawg175 said:


> Anyone have any insight to any decent areas to catch raccoons ? Not looking to kill them or take anybody’s spots, just need a couple to train a couple of my hound pups with, and haven’t had much luck catching any. I’m in Spanish Fork, but I’m fine with driving a ways if needed


What about just getting a racoon tail from some one and tie it on a rope then drag it all around. It seemed to work in the movie _Where the Red Fern Grows._


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If you have any farmers nearby approach them and ask if you can trap raccoon and skunk with live traps for free to train your dog.

so long as you’re willing to deal with skunks for them, they’re usually receptive


----------



## Delta088 (May 28, 2017)

Gdawg175 said:


> I live in Layton along Kays Creek Parkway. We get several racoons in my backyard every night. Come and get 'em!


----------

